# When will we see 75 day duck seasons??



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

IMO, we will see 75 days sooner than you think. 

And, where to put 15 extra days???????????????

Might be time to keep close to CWAC somehow.....................


----------



## dankoustas (Sep 18, 2007)

I would love this, but when it's been talked about in the past it's sounded like a really difficult task due to federal intervention. I will be anxious to hear the replies.
Dan


----------



## BlueLundBandit (May 6, 2015)

75 days would be great! Just add them onto the end of the season. Or better yet, have a 2 week split instead of just 2 days.


----------



## wavie (Feb 2, 2004)

You at your office Christmas party? Little to much spiked egg nog?


----------



## spartansfan (Nov 8, 2011)

Grade A level trolling for mi duck hunters. Typical lobrass


----------



## San V. Sasse (Aug 19, 2010)

Never!!


----------



## duckbuster2 (Aug 14, 2008)

You will see a 45 day season first.


----------



## Highball28 (Oct 17, 2014)

Lol these type of threads always go well...


----------



## deadduck365 (Nov 5, 2010)

15 day sea duck season added to 60 day duck season.


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

It is indeed being considered and is likely only 3-5 years out.

The purpose of this thread is to get the troops rallied and circle the wagons.

We all need to push for this by contacting our CWAC reps (meeting Jan. 7th). The more it comes up the more it will gain momentum.

The framework has provisions for 30, 45, 60, 75, 90 and 107 day seasons. We have never talked about longer seasons in the past but not because we couldn't only because we shouldn't.

I was planting the 75 day seeds many years ago. Glad it seems to have germinated.


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

duckbuster2 said:


> You will see a 45 day season first.


Really, explain why.

Let me point something out.

Since the inception of the "Adaptive Harvest Model" which is the current program for considering the Mississippi 
Flyway duck seasons we have been on a "restrictive"-30 days, "moderate"-45 days or "liberal"-60 day season framework. In ALL the years of this models use we have ONLY SEEN THE LIBERAL SEASONS!!!!! To me, that means they placed our flyway in the most restrictive program without considering that we could handle more harvest. If the Adaptive Harvest Model was working we would see some fluctuation in season length-never have.

Meanwhile, other flyways have been on the schedule of "restrictive"-75 days, "moderate"-90 days and "liberal"-107 days. They simply need to move us into the next more liberal bracket and we are much closer to that than anyone thinks.

Birds have been handling our harvest just fine and there should be no reason to continue to restrict our flyway.

Call your reps!!


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

Make it a 200 days season, doesn't matter. The migration is a finite number of days due to weather. 60 is about all we actually need. Any more than that is mosquito swatting or ice breaking. late season field hunters don't count.


----------



## goosemanrdk (Jan 14, 2003)

Divers Down said:


> Make it a 200 days season, doesn't matter. The migration is a finite number of days due to weather. 60 is about all we actually need. Any more than that is mosquito swatting or ice breaking. late season field hunters don't count.


There's a great noncomprimising type of belief that will help lead to the demise of our sport. Love the lack of support for all types of hunters in our spot. Seems to be way more of that attitude these days than there is one of supporting each other to further the sport. Do I like swatting mosquito's and shooting brown ducks, no but understand why some do. Do I like risking life and limb trying to scout and drive to a late snow covered field hunt, no but I understand some are OK doing that.
What does that mean, we need season dates that compromise and give everyone a piece of what they want. So if we got 75 days, to me its pretty simple keep the current opening date structure but shift it a week earlier and then add the other week on the end. Mosquito swatters get a little more and the ice breakers get a little more. Compromise.


----------



## deadduck365 (Nov 5, 2010)

Sea ducks!!


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

No ducks in SW Michigan.


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

We need an increase of migrating ducks before I would ever vote for a longer season.


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

smoke said:


> We need an increase of migrating ducks before I would ever vote for a longer season.


I don't even know what to say to some of these comments. We went to 2 hen mallards. Next year we go to 2 black ducks and they are talking for the first time about longer seasons. Why??? Because we can.

Last I remembered from all those meetings WE attended was that hunting was compensatory mortality to the population. 

Hey, just trying to help everyone's situation.


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

I like 75 day season. If that is not possible, alternative is close the season after opening week for 2 weeks and add 2 weeks to December. Really not much going on past opening week because all local ducks are shot or wised up.


----------



## Fall Flight Punisher (Aug 14, 2008)

I am 100% for a 75-day season. Why would you not want to push for more opportunity to hunt. Migration has nothing to do with it in my opinion. There are birds around all you have to do is look for them. More time in the field it's a no-brainer. Keep pushing lobrass.


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

Fall Flight Punisher said:


> I am 100% for a 75-day season. Why would you not want to push for more opportunity to hunt. Migration has nothing to do with it in my opinion. There are birds around all you have to do is look for them. More time in the field it's a no-brainer. Keep pushing lobrass.


Absolutely I'll support more opportunities of any kind whether I use them or not.


----------



## deadduck365 (Nov 5, 2010)

75 would be great!!! For everybody and the ducks!!


----------



## The Doob (Mar 4, 2007)

75 days - Yes please (in a Mike Myers voice). The week earlier/week later scenario postulated above would have put the southern opener at 10/1 and ending on 12/10 (full disclosure, I'm an open early guy). The ending would have coincided with our first real blast of winter and the icing up of our managed areas. I know there are still streams and rivers open that will hold ducks and will continue to hold ducks but by and large the dates would have covered about 99% of the available hunting - and this was a very mild fall.

Let me offer this. Would you be willing to change the State into just 2 zones? A northern zone, say with a line east to west through Grayling - and a southern zone. The northern zone with a fixed starting date of 9/25 and the southern zone with a fixed starting date of 10/5. Run the season straight through and you could hunt dang near till Christmas with a total of 85 days of hunting for the waterfowler willing to travel. Throw in early and late goose and you could chase some kind of waterfowl for 110 days.

Just spit balling here at 4am - my body is still on duck season time.


----------



## goosemanrdk (Jan 14, 2003)

The Doob said:


> 75 days - Yes please (in a Mike Myers voice). The week earlier/week later scenario postulated above would have put the southern opener at 10/1 and ending on 12/10 (full disclosure, I'm an open early guy). The ending would have coincided with our first real blast of winter and the icing up of our managed areas. I know there are still streams and rivers open that will hold ducks and will continue to hold ducks but by and large the dates would have covered about 99% of the available hunting - and this was a very mild fall.
> 
> Let me offer this. Would you be willing to change the State into just 2 zones? A northern zone, say with a line east to west through Grayling - and a southern zone. The northern zone with a fixed starting date of 9/25 and the southern zone with a fixed starting date of 10/5. Run the season straight through and you could hunt dang near till Christmas with a total of 85 days of hunting for the waterfowler willing to travel. Throw in early and late goose and you could chase some kind of waterfowl for 110 days.
> 
> Just spit balling here at 4am - my body is still on duck season time.


Three zones with staggered starts, adds even more days for the hunter willing to travel. Going to be difficult to get rid of Saturday openers due to participation factors.


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

Ya always have Ohio or Canada for later hunting.


----------



## lastflight (Aug 16, 2005)

A longer season would help compensate for weird weather patterns, like this year. If we started a week earlier and ended a week later, both mild and freeze-out falls would take advantage of when the birds are here. Personally I always prefer later dates because I primarily hunt big water but with an extra 15 days everyone _should _be satisfied.

Also, keep 3 zones, keep the late split.

DD, I do hunt Canada. But there are times when our hunting is as good or better and it saves a lot of hassle not having to deal with customs, traffic, etc. Longer season just gives everyone more options.

CWAC members: Please push for this!! Thanks for the info LoBrass.


----------



## grassmaster (Jan 10, 2009)

Most states with a split, throw that stale second week out, I'm all for it.
But would rather have it close 2 weeks during gun deer and then open back up.
Deer hunters would then buy more duck licenses and duck hunters might spend more time deer hunting, I hate sitting in my deer stand and listening to waterfowl quack and honk all day.


----------



## lastflight (Aug 16, 2005)

grassmaster said:


> Most states with a split, throw that stale second week out, I'm all for it.
> But would rather have it close 2 weeks during gun deer and then open back up.
> Deer hunters would then buy more duck licenses and duck hunters might spend more time deer hunting, I hate sitting in my deer stand and listening to waterfowl quack and honk all day.


My best hunting of the season this year, hands down, was the last two weeks of November. And that is fairly typical on most years.

I understand you would like to have it all. But you have to remember that November is one of the best months of the year for everything: deer, ducks, upland, walleye, musky, perch, bass, steelhead, trout, etc.
It's just not possible to pick and choose dates based on when some guys want to deer hunt, or walleye fish, or whatever.


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

IMO, 75 days eliminates the need for a split other than the late season. 
Because we have 3 zones we only get 1 split per zone. Michigan has opted to use the late 2 day for our split most years.
Give me more days and I'm happy.
FYI, these longer seasons would not affect our early teal either. Teal will likely be another 7 day season upcoming followed by up to 15 days after next year. Just don't think we will make the time line to get onto the full fledged season framework so again in 2017 they would use the trial guidelines.

Exciting stuff IMO.


----------



## AaronJohn (Oct 18, 2015)

Wow ya so I can go nuts for that many more days!!!!


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Why on Gods green earth would anyone not want a longer season??? Throw those days on the end and call it good. Most of your part times are weeded out after the temps drop. 

I would even support a lower limit for more days.


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

Its a bottomless pit with endless targets. Keep killing em for as many days and as many as allowed by the feds, because obviously they can't be wrong about bird numbers and it's effect + or - on population.  

I disagree. But, that's my right to have my own opinion. I've ALWAYS leaned more toward the conservative side of the limits and season days. However, I would like to hunt when the majority of birds are in the areas I frequent though. Which is why I ALWAYS fought for a later open date. 

Irregardless of what transpires with the season lengths and bag limits etc. I will be out there pursuing what I love to hunt as long as I can.


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

Our migration pattern through Michigan is rather limited. The vast majority of waterfowl migrate through this state during the months of October and November. It has been that way for probably hundreds of years.

We experienced a mild fall and right now, we are in a deep freeze and most of the state is covered in rather deep snow. Waterfowl that are still here have not been pressured and are concentrated in open water and available feed sites. People see these birds and think that we missed the migration. Happens every year at this time.

I may be wrong but I suspect we will likely see more days added to the months of October and November before we see a 75 day season in Michigan.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Getting kind of sick of hearing the migration us over, and the managed areas are locked up. 

1. There are two managed areas on the west side of the state

2. Us west siders have been known to head east to hunt. The roads go both ways. You're welcome to come this way and hunt.

3. Our migration peaks long after you can play hockey in your managed areas. Usually after season ends. Like the split.

4. Our managed areas don't involve paddling, standing in balls deep freezing water, trying to find a wing tipped hen in five acres of standing mucky flooded corn you can hardly walk through, and making the decision to just give up on something you dropped or hunting with a wet arm all day.


----------



## Fowl Play (Nov 30, 2014)

For those wondering if the migration happened, or if the birds are still north. Hint: this is from Tampa Bay, FL. https://www.facebook.com/groups/1516520668635082/permalink/1843725545914591/


----------



## spartansfan (Nov 8, 2011)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> Getting kind of sick of hearing the migration us over, and the managed areas are locked up.
> 
> 1. There are two managed areas on the west side of the state
> 
> ...


This. It would be absolutely awesome to have a 75 day season. However With a 60 day season, I'd love to see a 4th zone in the sw that starts 2 weeks later. Effectively adding an extra 2 weeks to the season if the east siders would travel. I travel to the east side plenty to chase birds early, they can do it late. The best hunting in sw mi this year would have easily been the first 15 days of december.


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> Getting kind of sick of hearing the migration us over, and the managed areas are locked up.
> 
> 1. There are two managed areas on the west side of the state
> 
> ...


So you're saying wood ducks, teal, gadwall, pintails and widgeon peak after the split??? Go shoot me one of those this split and I'll eat it raw.
There are many migrations depending on the species but as a whole, the "majority" is outta here by ice up.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

would love to see a bag limit drop and a length of season increase. 4 birds, 3 mallards type of deal. I know this probably wouldn't be popular or the mainstream thought. Would hope the sea duck guys would maintain a 6 or more limit if that happened. Just would really like to see mallard limit drop some and amount of possibly days increase a lot. Oct 1st to Dec 31st would be a good z3 dates.


----------



## jwinks (Mar 20, 2014)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> would love to see a bag limit drop and a length of season increase. 4 birds, 3 mallards type of deal. I know this probably wouldn't be popular or the mainstream thought. Would hope the sea duck guys would maintain a 6 or more limit if that happened. Just would really like to see mallard limit drop some and amount of possibly days increase a lot. Oct 1st to Dec 31st would be a good z3 dates.


I don't think this is likely, cause it would disproportionately affect the less populous species. Unless you completely close pintail, black duck, and canvasback.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

jwinks said:


> I don't think this is likely, cause it would disproportionately affect the less populous species. Unless you completely close pintail, black duck, and canvasback.


leaving them at current limit, with longer season, i'm pretty sure we will be ok. we don't exactly light the world on fire shooting those birds here. can's on lsc would be the only one that could possibly be affected by hunter mortality with a lengthy season.

its not unheard of to have a contained limit (3-4 week season for just those birds) either. we've done it before. just would like to see long season for the populations that could handle it. (mallards, teal, gaddies, wigeon, buffies, ge's, mergatroids...on and on, etc...)


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

Also, here is my opinion on how to lengthen the season. Hunt out of the state of Michigan. Heck you can hunt into February and shoot some fine plumed up specimens in Ms. and La. in mid January. The season is still going strong in parts South of the Mason Dixon line, when ours is shut down for the season. I do it and I'm not a rich man monetarily speaking. Its not that expensive if you free lance. The biggest costs are fuel (which is considerably cheaper than it was a few years ago) and your out of state license.

Kansas in late Feb. early March for me this year for a week of shooting ****** and yotes!


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> Getting kind of sick of hearing the migration us over, and the managed areas are locked up.
> 
> 1. There are two managed areas on the west side of the state
> 
> ...


Managed areas on the east side are frozen up. That is likely why you have birds on the west side of the state.

I do not doubt that there are ducks available on the west side of the state. Lake Michigan is much deeper and warmer than the near shore areas of LSC, Huron, and Erie. I am sure that you are correct that there are birds concentrated on Lake Michigan and the open rivers on the west side. 

Years ago when we hunted into December here, I did have some good shoots on the Detroit River. I am pretty confident that open water areas there and on Erie have a lot of birds right now.

I do wish you well. Would love to see us get a 75 day season.

I do doubt that we will see a such a season. Much data generated by the FWS on waterfowl mortality shows that the length of the season has a greater impact than the bag limit. If we, in Michigan get a 75 day season, other states in our flyway will get it too, by present rules. These states include Arkansas and Louisiana. The impact on waterfowl populations due to an a 25% increase in hunter opportunity in these states will likely have to be justified by greatly increased numbers of birds.


----------



## jwinks (Mar 20, 2014)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> leaving them at current limit, with longer season, i'm pretty sure we will be ok. we don't exactly light the world on fire shooting those birds here. can's on lsc would be the only one that could possibly be affected by hunter mortality with a lengthy


I doubt you could get a 75 day season without doing it down the flyway, and then that's not true anymore.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> would love to see a bag limit drop and a length of season increase. 4 birds, 3 mallards type of deal. I know this probably wouldn't be popular or the mainstream thought. Would hope the sea duck guys would maintain a 6 or more limit if that happened. Just would really like to see mallard limit drop some and amount of possibly days increase a lot. Oct 1st to Dec 31st would be a good z3 dates.


I would vote yes! But then I've never been considered "mainstream" LOL  

Heck I often come home with only a couple birds...ON PURPOSE! Even in nodak I often quit before reaching my limit. Let's be honest...how many of us really need to shoot 6 ducks anyway? I know I don't. Guy have to learn that this hunting thing...it's like sex...you don't need to get a whole lot of it if that that you do get is GREAT!


----------



## deadduck365 (Nov 5, 2010)

Divers Down said:


> So you're saying wood ducks, teal, gadwall, pintails and widgeon peak after the split??? Go shoot me one of those this split and I'll eat it raw.
> There are many migrations depending on the species but as a whole, the "majority" is outta here by ice up.


Your on. Last weekend guys killed a wood duck. 2 years ago buddy shot a gadwall. Just cause you can't see them doesn't mean they are not here.


----------



## spartansfan (Nov 8, 2011)

deadduck365 said:


> Your on. Last weekend guys killed a wood duck. 2 years ago buddy shot a gadwall. Just cause you can't see them doesn't mean they are not here.


Last year's split bag including a gadwall and 2 gwt out of a flock of 10. They can be found in mild December's. Not this one!


----------



## goosemanrdk (Jan 14, 2003)

Divers Down said:


> So you're saying wood ducks, teal, gadwall, pintails and widgeon peak after the split??? Go shoot me one of those this split and I'll eat it raw.
> There are many migrations depending on the species but as a whole, the "majority" is outta here by ice up.


I have a taxidermy mount in my house dedicated to the "regular" waterfowl that I shoot in WSW Michigan based on 27 years of experience hunting this side of the state. Only one of the species you mentioned makes my WSW list of "regulars" and that is the woodduck. I can count on my hands and toes the total of the others you mentioned that I have shot total in these 27 years hunting WSW Michigan. Minus the woodduck, I wouldnt take your bet on any day during the season in WSW Michigan. Mallards, woodducks and longtails are king in the areas that I hunt in the WSW.


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

deadduck365 said:


> Your on. Last weekend guys killed a wood duck. 2 years ago buddy shot a gadwall. Just cause you can't see them doesn't mean they are not here.


Please send em over, I'd luv some duck Sushi.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Biggest migration I've ever witnessed was 2 years ago during the late split. We were hunting the Banana Dike and it was huge flocks non stop allllll morning a mile high heading south. It was a sight to see.


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

craigrh13 said:


> Biggest migration I've ever witnessed was 2 years ago during the late split. We were hunting the Banana Dike and it was huge flocks non stop allllll morning a mile high heading south. It was a sight to see.


We saw the same thing 2 years ago but it was the last day of the regular season off the Banana. All Mallards a mile up in that flight.


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

spartansfan said:


> This. It would be absolutely awesome to have a 75 day season. However With a 60 day season, I'd love to see a 4th zone in the sw that starts 2 weeks later. Effectively adding an extra 2 weeks to the season if the east siders would travel. I travel to the east side plenty to chase birds early, they can do it late. The best hunting in sw mi this year would have easily been the first 15 days of december.



I used to live and work on the west side. If I recall correctly, back then there was a split season that applied to areas west of US-127. 

Maybe a viable solution for south west Michigan is to have all of Zone 3 open on the same date. After a week or so, have the area west of US-127 close for a couple of weeks and then reopen allowing for hunting during the first two weeks of December. We would probably have to give up the two day late season split to accomplish this. 

Would it be worth it?

Also, would such a split allow us to have later hunting in SW Michigan without overcrowding Saginaw Bay?


----------



## Jake Ulman (Nov 19, 2015)

We had a wood duck and a golden eye in the same bag last weekend, it's possible.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Jake Ulman said:


> We had a wood duck and a golden eye in the same bag last weekend, it's possible.


now you guys are just mentioning aberrations. you don't base seasons off of an anomaly. 

I hope most understand that just because there is a lot of ducks in 1 region or area or zone of the state after season.....doesn't mean that 100x that amount didn't already migrate through.


----------



## goosemanrdk (Jan 14, 2003)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> now you guys are just mentioning aberrations. you don't base seasons off of an anomaly.
> 
> I hope most understand that just because there is a lot of ducks in 1 region or area or zone of the state after season.....doesn't mean that 100x that amount didn't already migrate through.


Yep, and in the current pre-set opener plan, this year was one that favored the early opener hunters. So, that was against the late hunters. Then mother nature went and made it even worse with the weather patterns and delay in the arrival of cold ice forming weather until after the season closed. But hey, the next 2 years are set to favor those that like to hunt later and should possibly work out pretty good for SW Michigan. No point in chasing our tails with setting date these days, just because mother nature threw a curve ball, when we now have the fixed opener set up that is a great compromise. A few years that favor early, a few years that favor late and a few that fall in between and everyone knows when the opener is "expected" to be for next year already.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

goosemanrdk said:


> Yep, and in the current pre-set opener plan, this year was one that favored the early opener hunters. So, that was against the late hunters. Then mother nature went and made it even worse with the weather patterns and delay in the arrival of cold ice forming weather until after the season closed. But hey, the next 2 years are set to favor those that like to hunt later and should possibly work out pretty good for SW Michigan. No point in chasing our tails with setting date these days, just because mother nature threw a curve ball, when we now have the fixed opener set up that is a great compromise. A few years that favor early, a few years that favor late and a few that fall in between and everyone knows when the opener is "expected" to be for next year already.


True. A 75 day season would still be Tits. The boys that want to hunt in t shirts, swat skeeters and kill little brown ducks will be happy and the guys that want to hunt late season birds with low pressure will be happy. Not to mention the guys like myself whose home area doesn't get birds in big numbers until the tail end of the season year after year.


----------



## babs2699 (Nov 10, 2011)

spartansfan said:


> Last year's split bag including a gadwall and 2 gwt out of a flock of 10. They can be found in mild December's. Not this one!


shot a gadwall gwt and a black duck !


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

goosemanrdk said:


> ...and everyone knows when the opener is "expected" to be for next year already.


Hey not to sidetrack this "riveting" discussion...LOL...but I've been out of the loop...what is the pre-set opening date for 2017...basically I only care about southern zone.


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

just ducky said:


> Hey not to sidetrack this "riveting" discussion...LOL...but I've been out of the loop...what is the pre-set opening date for 2017...basically I only care about southern zone.



Page 9 of Waterfowl Digest: http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/waterfowl_hunting_digest_530152_7.pdf

October 14 is the proposed date for 2017.


----------



## grassmaster (Jan 10, 2009)

Cracks me up when people say "our split" when referring to Michigan's 2 day late season.
when you cut your pie at Christmas dinner look how much 1/30th would be.
Hardly a split, more like a crumb .


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

John Singer said:


> Page 9 of Waterfowl Digest: http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/waterfowl_hunting_digest_530152_7.pdf
> 
> October 14 is the proposed date for 2017.


thanks.


----------



## Sampsons_owner (Dec 30, 2005)

Mine are on Page11 of the digest but this would be the latest start if we continue on the 3 separate opening weekends schedule.

Just my thoughts on a longer season and I have said it before. We should just start by asking for a longer split of 9 days instead of 2. Adding 7 days to the 60 we already get. Sort of like a holiday split since some of us are off through new years. Just my .02 worth. Steve


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

Sampsons_owner said:


> Mine are on Page11 of the digest but this would be the latest start if we continue on the 3 separate opening weekends schedule.
> 
> Just my thoughts on a longer season and I have said it before. We should just start by asking for a longer split of 9 days instead of 2. Adding 7 days to the 60 we already get. Sort of like a holiday split since some of us are off through new years. Just my .02 worth. Steve


My bad. It is on page 11 and not page 9.

A shut down/split during the lull of the fall would be nice. I think we had such splits back when we had 30/45 day seasons.

However, it is not without risk. We risk losing days due to freezing and we will likely give up our two day late split.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

I will gladly give up the late split for 4 zones and a later start date. If only others could get on the same page.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

John Singer said:


> My bad. It is on page 11 and not page 9.
> 
> A shut down/split during the lull of the fall would be nice. I think we had such splits back when we had 30/45 day seasons.
> 
> However, it is not without risk. We risk losing days due to freezing and we will likely give up our two day late split.


30 day seasons ran from about oct 17 - nov 14 with a 3day thanksgiving blowout. that split was a booner for us here in north z3. amazing hunts.


----------



## lastflight (Aug 16, 2005)

None of this split timing and 3/4 zone controversy would even be a topic of conversation if we had a 75 day season.


----------



## Sampsons_owner (Dec 30, 2005)

I know every year is different but last year in mid to late January my wife went to Marquette on business. When she called me she said "I found all the ducks." I asked what she meant and she said the harbor there was packed with Mallards and divers and she watched them while she had dinner. Just goes to show that no freeze up and less migration. I would also be good with 75 days but when CWAC members wont even consider it then where is the hope. Steve


----------



## lastflight (Aug 16, 2005)

Sampsons_owner said:


> I know every year is different but last year in mid to late January my wife went to Marquette on business. When she called me she said "I found all the ducks." I asked what she meant and she said the harbor there was packed with Mallards and divers and she watched them while she had dinner. Just goes to show that no freeze up and less migration. I would also be good with 75 days but when CWAC members wont even consider it then where is the hope. Steve


I went to school at NMU and I can tell you that EVERY year both upper and lower harbor hold hundreds and hundreds of mallards and some divers. They have plenty of open water from the warm water discharges and no one can mess with them even during season.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Well I sent out emails to my cwac reps. Not sure how good it will do based on where I live. I've been told by former reps that the bay and Erie area pretty much rule the roost and there's lots of politics but we shall see. I guess it can't hurt to try!


----------

